# Shadow Company: doc on PMC



## hoist-monkey (8 Dec 2008)

Here is the website.
http://www.shadowcompanythemovie.com/


----------



## Scratch_043 (8 Dec 2008)

I would not recommend promoting downloading of copyrighted material on an open forum. It may not be illegal in this country yet, but it is not only Canadians who visit this site.

Nic


----------



## hoist-monkey (8 Dec 2008)

Sorry, 
 :'(


----------



## Scratch_043 (8 Dec 2008)

it's all good, you just have to remember that, although not 'officially' associated with DND, we do still represent the Military community on this site.


----------

